# What on earth is THE castle?!



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

mapezzul said:


> ...
> This is more of a castle; and as a child my father took us here several times to explore the ruins- it is opposite the USMA at West Point in the Hudson River.
> 
> 
> ...


...and featured as one of the locations in _Killer Heat _ by Linda Fairstein. :thumbup:


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

Kamdog said:


> You mean the USMA (military acadamy) not USMC (military castle?).
> 
> West Point is a short ride from my home.
> 
> anyways, nice photos of them other castles. :thumbup:


Yeah sorry about that typo.... I love West Point; some great scenery and drives over there; not to mention the military facility (that actually houses more gold than fort Knox though it is not advertised to!) Love seeing football, hockey and lacrosse there as well. Contemplated going there for college, didn't work out on a few levels.


----------



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

Alfred G said:


> Hi Jake, what castle is this?


Hello my friend. When you come over to visit I'll be sure we go. Bring your appetite!

- J


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Jake C said:


> Bring your appetite!
> 
> - J


And some...............


----------



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

guppyflyer said:


> And some...............


:rofl::rofl: only true if you eat too many!

on a side note I was very pleased to find my own Hofbrauhaus outside of Munich. It's right here in my new backyard Las Vegas.

http://www.hofbrauhauslasvegas.com/

- J


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

I've been to your Hofbrau house. I was marginally impressed...
-Beer is good, but I think a Mass was like $12. It's worth it only because it's one of the best beers in the world, but I think they should sell for $10 or so.
-Food was good.
-Bar area is a joke. So much wasted space in the entire establishment. Yet, I will return.
Cheers!


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

emdreiSMG said:


> I've been to your Hofbrau house. I was marginally impressed...
> -Beer is good, but I think a Mass was like $12. It's worth it only because it's one of the best beers in the world, but I think they should sell for $10 or so.
> -Food was good.
> -Bar area is a joke. So much wasted space in the entire establishment. Yet, I will return.
> Cheers!


It's a lot harder to drive to Munich than Vegas!!!!


----------



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

Very true. So we may hold a BMW meet up at Hofbrauhaus Las Vegas! 

- J


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Jake C said:


> Very true. So we may hold a BMW meet up at Hofbrauhaus Las Vegas!
> 
> - J


Good by me.......just schedule the meet when I have a LAS layover! 

Erik


----------



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

guppyflyer said:


> Good by me.......just schedule the meet when I have a LAS layover!
> 
> Erik


Cool. Ok so we have myself and Erik , I'll invite the local BMW scene of course, anyone else?

- J


----------

